

How To build a radio in a POW camp -- the real life King Rat - ivankirigin
http://www.zerobeat.net/qrp/powradio.html

======
anigbrowl
I can't upvote this enough. The book mentioned in the OP is a superb read too,
for its portrayal of the context in which this kind of hack took place.

------
profquail
See also: "Foxhole Radio" (with instructions):

<http://bizarrelabs.com/foxhole.htm>

------
mark_h
That was amazing.

My favourite subversive radio story before this is the balloon radio
transmissions in Poland:
<http://www.idlewords.com/2007/04/balloon_pirate_radio.htm>

------
Retric
More direct link:

<http://www.zerobeat.net/qrp/powradio.html>

------
wglb
This is a great story. Ham Radio is a place for prime hackers. I love the
resourcefulness of the guy in the article.

------
radu_floricica
Exactly by whom was he arrested and court martialed? Somehow it sounds as if
it was by his own superior officers...

~~~
almost
Given that he was in a Japanese POW camp it would probably be safe to assume
that he was arrest and tried by the Japanese.

------
ars
When he says "valve" does he mean diode?

~~~
jrockway
Vacuum tube. (UK vs. US English)

------
sown
This is one impressive hack.

